# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  قصص الصحابة الرائعة مع سلسلة روائع التابعين للدكتور طارق سويدان mp3

## أمين المكتبة

رجال ادركوا الصحابة ولم يدركو الرسول صل الله عليه وسلم

وقصصهم رائعة 

مع سلسلة روائع التابعين

 للدكتور طارق سويدان mp3 


Click On Download Button Below Wait 5 Seconds Then Click (Skip Ad) To Download.




قصص الصحابة الرائعة مع سلسلة روائع التابعين للدكتور طارق سويدان mp3



للتحميل إضغط هنا


التابعين هم من ادركوا الصحابه ولم يدركوا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام 

وهؤلاء لهم قصص عظيمه نجد لذه كبيره في الاستماع الى قصصهم

السلسلة كاملة 8 اجزاء mp3

بمساحة 152mb 

HOW TO follow:



سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------

